# Knitting Pattern Red Hat in Waffle Stitch with a Knitted Flower



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Everybody,
Here is my new pattern for a hat with a knitted flower. Both the hat and the flower are very easy to knit! ☺ The pattern is available only in size adult, but you can use smaller needles and a thinner yarn to make a smaller hat.
The price for this pattern is $2.50.
If you like this pattern, you can purchase it in my Ravelry or Etsy shops:

Ravelry:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/red-hat-in-waffle-stitch-with-a-knit-flower-for-a-lady

Etsy:

http://www.etsy.com/listing/171276806/instant-download-number-132-pdf-knitting?ref=shop_home_active


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That is so pretty, I love those waffle stitches, the color makes them pop and of course you know I love how you embellish your hats.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so much, Laurelarts! My favorite part of this hat is the knitted flower,I feel like the pictures don't give it justice.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Knittingkitty said:


> Hi Everybody,
> Here is my new pattern for a hat with a knitted flower. Both the hat and the flower are very easy to knit! ☺ The pattern is available only in size adult, but you can use smaller needles and a thinner yarn to make a smaller hat.
> The price for this pattern is $2.50.
> If you like this pattern, you can purchase it in my Ravelry or Etsy shops:
> ...


Very Chicxx


----------



## springflower (Nov 16, 2013)

Will add to my collection! Love the flower!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh that is a very pretty/chic hat!


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

what a beautiful hat! love the color!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh, how pretty! Love the embellishment!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so much, ladies! I'm glad you like it.


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

I really like the waffle stitches. You have so many great ideas for embellishments too!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

cspaen34 said:


> I really like the waffle stitches. You have so many great ideas for embellishments too!


Thank you so much, Cspaen34! I like to embellish my hats made in simple textured stitches to make them a little more girly and flirty!


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Thank you again for another fab chemo hat design for my medical center. Nan


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Great pattern, love the colour and the flower, indeed very girly


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Nanjston said:


> Thank you again for another fab chemo hat design for my medical center. Nan


Thank YOU so much, Nan!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

That is an adorable hat!!! I love that the flower resembles a snowflake! I may have to have this one!!!  Update: I now have this one!


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Elena: As you know, I have purchased many of your hat patterns. There are four children's hats 12 months to 2-4 years. I would like to know if I purchased these, how many stitches should I cast on to keep the design accurate for an average adult hat? Thanks Nan


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

SallyAnn said:


> That is an adorable hat!!! I love that the flower resembles a snowflake! I may have to have this one!!!  Update: I now have this one!


Thank you so much, SallyAnn! I hope you will enjoy the pattern!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Nanjston said:


> Elena: As you know, I have purchased many of your hat patterns. There are four children's hats 12 months to 2-4 years. I would like to know if I purchased these, how many stitches should I cast on to keep the design accurate for an average adult hat? Thanks Nan


Thank you, Nan! I will send you a pm regarding your question!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Knittingkitty said:


> Thank you so much, SallyAnn! I hope you will enjoy the pattern!


You're welcome. I'm sure I will!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

A beautiful hat!!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Very pretty - I love the added flowers you do


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so much for the compliments, Byrdgal and Trish2222!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Knittingkitty said:


> Thank you so much for the compliments, Byrdgal and Trish2222!


You're very welcome!!! You do some beautiful work and have some very nice ideas!!!


----------



## Sharolynn16 (Jul 4, 2011)

I actually have this pattern in one of my baby hat books here in Australia, it's a very nice pattern can be used for boy or girl


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice hat.


----------



## AlpacaGal (Jan 9, 2013)

I love the hat in your avatar!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Sharolynn16 said:


> I actually have this pattern in one of my baby hat books here in Australia, it's a very nice pattern can be used for boy or girl


This is really interesting because this hat is my creation, perhaps it's made in a similar waffle stitch?


----------

